
Start-up losers: F-– Up Night celebrates Australia's biggest tech fails - kschua
http://www.theage.com.au/it-pro/business-it/startup-losers-f-up-night-celebrates-australias-biggest-tech-fails-20151202-gldnua.html
======
DrScump
speaking of tech fails... this link results in: "Sorry, your page was not
found ... We could not find the page you requested. This is often because
older content has been removed from our site. "

No irony there.

------
buserror
404...

